# grafiker sucht programmierer



## aiguille (20. Dez 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich mache seit den ersten Anfängen diese berüchtigten Handylogos und 
habe ziemlich viele Kontakte zu den Handyfirmen.
meine bescheidene Webseite: www.kultlogos.de

Ich habe auch schon einige Spiele fürs Handy gemacht (nur die Grafiken),
siehe Webseite. Meine Programmierkenntnisse sind allerdings bescheiden (mache eher Delphi, aber das können die Handys nich).
Ich suche also jemand, der mal gerne ein Handyspiel machen würde. Die Grafiken sind so gut wie fertig!

Für die Programmierung des letzten Spiels, ein Flipper, hab ich ca. 3000 Euro löhnen müssen.
Das ist mir nu echt zuviel. Ich kann es also nur auf revenue-share machen, also was reinkommt halbe-halbe.

Vielleicht gibts ja jemand unter euch, der ins Spielegeschäft einsteigen will. Im Vordergrund sollte der Spass an der Freud stehen, nicht der Verdienst. Trotzdem kann ich sagen, dass man mit einem guten Handyspiel 
innerhalb von Wochen zum Millionär werden kann, das ist sicher. Flops sind natürlich genauso drin.
Aber wenn man sich die Spiele der Anbieter so anschaut... (kotz 

Ich denke, ich hab da eine ganz gute Spielidee mit guten Grafiken. He, ich nehm auch einen
13 jährigen Anfänger, wenn der wirklich begeistert bei der Arbeit ist.
Antworten wenns geht an Ekbert@t-online.de (bin nich oft hier) od. Tel 04825-2532.

Schöne Grüsse E. Lienhart (aiguille)


----------



## Kaan (20. Dez 2004)

@aiguille
Was für Spiele möchtest du realisieren?


----------



## aiguille (21. Dez 2004)

Handyspiele, siehe www.kultlogos.de
Jetzt: sowas ähnliches wie Pokemon


----------



## adsci (23. Dez 2004)

kacke, wie interessant...

diese handyspiele sind sowieso n geiler markt. einfache hardware, relativ simple spiele, verflucht viele endgeräte, aber die konsumenten schmeissen dafür das geld ausm fenster wie die idioten =D

kannst du mal so ca. ansagen, ob sich das letzte game (der flipper) irgendwie gelohnt hat?
oder wars der totale flop?


----------



## Heiland (23. Dez 2004)

Eigentlich eine gute Idee! wenn das Spiel gut ist, lässt sich sicher Geld damit machen... aber für Handy-spiele-programmierung interessiere ich mich gar nicht. Im Moment sitze ich sowieso an einem anderen Projekt.


----------



## raven (28. Dez 2004)

Wenn ich Handyspiele programmieren könnte, würde ich auf jeden fall mitmachen.  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------

